# Films Hollywood have tried to copy but failed.



## Water Draco (Nov 5, 2017)

The idea is to post name of Hollywood film that was nowhere as good as the original and post the name of the inspired it.


So I will start with.


2004 Taxi: staring Queen Latifah








1998 Taxi: staring Samy Naceri


----------



## Sagt (Nov 6, 2017)

Is this for remakes only, or can sequels be posted too?


----------



## Water Draco (Nov 6, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Is this for remakes only, or can sequels be posted too?



Hi Lcs @FluffyShutterbug has a thread going for the worst sequel forums.furaffinity.net: Worst Movie Sequel Ever?


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2017)

Here's a nice one:
Ghostbusters (2016) - IMDb

Got more up my sleeve, but that's the shittiest copy/remake I can think of in recent history.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 6, 2017)

To anyone who likes this, I understand, but lets be honest, the people making this clearly haven't watched any other Alice In Wonderland films, I'd argue they haven't even glanced over the book while shopping, let alone read it.
Alice In Wonderland (2010)

This film, on the other hand, is a pretty good summary of the book; really weird.
Alice In Wonderland (1951)

Though I'm not saying you can't make a good film based on a book without reading the book, the Jungle Book is a good example. The Disney version is a shit adaptation but a great standalone film, which I'm not too bothered about since there's a weird little Jungle Book cartoon series from the 80's that's pretty good, if a bit anime.


----------



## Sagt (Nov 6, 2017)

Cinderella (1950) => Cinderella (2015)

I'm ashamed to say that I actually watched the 2015 iteration. :v


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 6, 2017)

Hollywood version of "Ghost in the Shell" is the most notorious example of "hollywoodification" I can think of. Brilliantly composed and visually balanced scenes are replaced with "oh-so-rad" shots and obnoxious special effects, and complex story about dangers and wonders of transhumanism was dumbed down to simple "HUMANS GOOD TECH BAD". It's pretty much what happens if you try to turn a movie that respects and challenges its audience into a summer blockbuster that caters to lowest common denominator - a very unpleasant, cynical result. And it's not even that can't make a good western live-action adaptation of the anime - Edge of Tomorrow (based on All You Need Is Kill) was a pretty good movie, and Black Swan (a loose adaptation of Satoshi Kon's Perfect Blue) is fantastic to the point of matching the original in quality. It's just that, well, some people don't even try.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 6, 2017)

Ok. I have one. Conan the Barbarian. They remade it with Jason Momoa as as Conan, which in my opinion was a good choice, but the rest of the movie really fell short


----------



## VeronicaSaunders (Nov 8, 2017)

OK! I have Oldboy (2013) of Hollywood: gomovies.pm: Watch Oldboy Online | Watch Full Oldboy (2013) Online For Free
They tried to copy of Oldboy (2003) of Korean: gomovies.pm: Watch Oldboy (2003) Online | Watch Full Oldboy (2003) (2003) Online For Free
This is a big fail!


----------



## ChromaticRabbit (Nov 10, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Hollywood version of "Ghost in the Shell" is the most notorious example of "hollywoodification" I can think of.


It's hubris at best to try to remake a masterpiece like GitS (1995). What's next? Will they ask Michael Bay to shoot a reboot of an Akira Kurosawa film? I honestly think, sometimes, that sequels and reboots are intended to smother the sociopolitical artistic message sparks of an earlier work that shines too brightly for the comfort of those in its crosshairs. This, to me, explains The Matrix II or Star Wars: Episode I (though maybe I'm being a bit too hard on Lucas, IDK), which seemed like superficial versions of the originals whose souls had taken flight. Other times, it just seems like pointlessly sentimental navel gazing, existing in some anachronistic cultural moment that has long-since passed. The new Blade Runner film comes to mind; it didn't need to be made, what we needed was a film as striking as the original, but told for our day and our generation. But our generation isn't supposed to exist, Millenials are supposed to set aside their unique identities and be enslaved to establishment cultural authority, then have their lives figuratively butchered.  It's supposed to be aristocratic now, top-down, no freedom or a real choice of destiny in the 21st century, despite so much potential to finally build true Utopia. I'm so digusted. People are selling out their own humanity and the world, and for what? Twitter, Facebook, and reality TV? This isn't justifiable human existence. We don't exist for this avarice-driven dehumanizing crap that is oligarchical enslavement.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 10, 2017)

ChromaticRabbit said:


> It's hubris at best to try to remake a masterpiece like GitS (1995). What's next? Will they ask Michael Bay to shoot a reboot of an Akira Kurosawa film? I honestly think, sometimes, that sequels and reboots are intended to smother the sociopolitical artistic message sparks of an earlier work that shines too brightly for the comfort of those in its crosshairs. This, to me, explains The Matrix II or Star Wars: Episode I (though maybe I'm being a bit too hard on Lucas, IDK), which seemed like superficial versions of the originals whose souls had taken flight. Other times, it just seems like pointlessly sentimental navel gazing, existing in some anachronistic cultural moment that has long-since passed. The new Blade Runner film comes to mind; it didn't need to be made, what we needed was a film as striking as the original, but told for our day and our generation. But our generation isn't supposed to exist, Millenials are supposed to set aside their unique identities and be enslaved to establishment cultural authority, then have their lives figuratively butchered.  It's supposed to be aristocratic now, top-down, no freedom or a real choice of destiny in the 21st century, despite so much potential to finally build true Utopia. I'm so digusted. People are selling out their own humanity and the world, and for what? Twitter, Facebook, and reality TV? This isn't justifiable human existence. We don't exist for this avarice-driven dehumanizing crap that is oligarchical enslavement.



I see what you're getting at, and as someone who is studying Sociology, I can confirm that it is a popular contemporary theory, even though it is based on a similar concept that came about in the late 70s (In the UK at least), and popularised by cultural icons like Pink Floyd.
Though getting back on topic, the problem with Hollywood is not that Millenials are not supposed to exist (I mean hell we could open that can of worms called; Generations are a purely social concept), but it is instead that Hollywood follow trends and unreliable studies such as focus testing. There is also the point that, as much as we don't like to say it in our democratically driven society, the people are not always right, though I'm not a proponent of that idea. To back up this idea of how Hollywood follows trends, compare Hollywood movies based on other works, to others, like Howls Moving Castle vs Alice In Wonderland (2010), or Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005, wow really that long already?) to Fantastic Mr. Fox (2009).


----------

